# Bacon and beer's...



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2016)

....is disappearing, how come?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 23, 2016)

Well-


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2016)

?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> ....is disappearing, how come?


Because the beer was meant to be drank and the bacon eaten.

That's why!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2016)

Aaahh....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2016)

And now all is clear...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

I see the light


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it just me, or does someone else smell bacon and beer?


----------

